# Original birth certificate for Minor's Indian passport



## luv_haring (Feb 7, 2014)

Anybody knows if Indian embassy in Netherlands needs Original birth certificate for Minor's Indian passport application. Do they not except copy?

I have birth certificate in dutch language and also received multi-lingual extract of the dutch birth certificate. Which one you gave, original or copy?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, what they want is a certified copy (i.e. issued by the agency that maintains the birth records and stamped or embossed with a seal as such) - or the original with a copy they can verify as being the same as the original. (And then they return the original to you.)

Not sure what the requirement is for an Indian passport, but I'd start out with that and see if it works.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

They want the extract which is in English. That is the reason why you have it in English, not to translate it anymore.

Please note that the extract has a limited validity, I think it is 1 month or 3 months, no more.

PS: I did it in November.


----------

